# Wie mach ich einen Reset bei einer Sinumerik 840D



## Trabbi (14 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Problem bei einer Sinumerik 840D und würde dieses "Ding" gerne reseten. Wie mach ich denn das? Besten Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2009)

Was verstehst du denn unter Reset ?
Einen NCK-Power-On-Reset kannst du über den Bedienbereich Inbetriebnahme per Softkey oder alternativ über den Reset-Taster an der NCU durchführen, Hauptschalter aus/ein dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt haben.
Oder willst du NC/PLC löschen und eine Wiederinbetriebnahme machen ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Trabbi (14 August 2009)

*Ich hab noch.....*

keine Erfahrung mit einer Sinumerik. wenn du aber sagst, an der NCU sitzt ein Reset-Taster, bin ich schon mal ein Stück weiter. Was genau resete ich mit dieser Taste? 
Eine zweite Frage hätte ich noch im Zusammenhang mit SPSen allgemein. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen sog. Warm- und Kaltstarts.???


----------



## HaDi (14 August 2009)

Mit dem Reset bringst du NC und PLC dazu, neu anzulaufen. Der Vorteil gegenüber Haupschalter aus/ein ist, dass das Bedienfeld anbleibt und man nicht 5 Min. auf dessen Hochlauf warten muss.
Zum Thema Warm-/Kaltstart kannst du ja mal die Suchfunktion dieses Forums bemühen, da kommen dann z.B. solche
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21501&highlight=Kaltstart
Beiträge zu Tage.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Trabbi (14 August 2009)

*OK, dank Dir...*

damit bin komm ich weiter. Schönen Tag noch!

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## Guste (18 August 2009)

Urlöschen der PLC machst am besten über das Pg dann sparst du dir das gefisel mit dem Schalter S4


----------

